# Grateful that the HRC has called a day of fasting in prayer



## HanleyBri (May 11, 2015)

I was very grateful to hear that the Heritage Reformed Congregation Synod have declared a day of fasting and prayer (May 30th, I believe) in light of the upcoming SCOTUS decision to make 'gay marriage' the law of the land. I was wondering if there are any other denominations setting aside a day for fasting? 

Brethren, if there was ever a national need for a day of prayer and fasting - this is it! 


"Have not the church and the saints of all ages practiced this and left us an example to be followed? Observe this in (Judg 20:26); 2 Chron 20:3 and Neh 9:1. References to solitary fasting are to be found in Neh 1:4 and Ps 35:13. This was not only a duty and practice in the Old Testament, but also in the New Testament (cf. Matt 6:16-18; Matt 9:15; Mark 9:29; Luke 2:37; Acts 13:3; Acts 14:23; 1 Cor 7:5). Therefore, as obedient children of God and followers of the saints, fast frequently. This was the practice of the original Christian church and of believers at the outset of the Reformation—and even long thereafter. Do not allow this practice to die out." Wilhelmus à Brakel


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 11, 2015)

That's great news.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 11, 2015)

That's good to hear. Honestly I have never considered fasting much but your right it should be done. I am going to try and make an effort to fast more often.


----------



## Edward (May 12, 2015)

HanleyBri said:


> HRC



Anyone else think Hillary Rodham Clinton when they saw that headline?


----------



## timmopussycat (May 12, 2015)

I wonder: how many churches will do likewise?


----------



## HanleyBri (May 16, 2015)

Following the Heritage Reformed Synod's lead, the Reformation Party is also commending it's members for a day of fasting and prayer. Reformation News Blog 

I also know that the NRC (Netherlands Reformed Congregations) has been approached by members regarding a day of fasting.


----------



## HanleyBri (May 16, 2015)

Pastor David Lipsy of the HRC addresses the blessing of fasting and prayer, when done properly. Not to be a ritual, but a important means to seek the Lord through prayer. Very good message!

Link: http:tinysa.com/sermon/426152025525


----------



## HanleyBri (Jun 15, 2015)

Update: Praise God again, just received word that the RPCNA Synod has also 'voted to join with the Heritage Reformed Congregations in recommending to its congregation a time of prayer and fasting during the last week of June'.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 15, 2015)

Is there an announcement or statement that we can share from the RPCNA?


----------



## Nicholas Perella (Jun 15, 2015)

> Synod voted to join with the Heritage Reformed Congregations in recommending to its congregation a time of prayer and fasting during the last week of June regarding the U.S. Supreme Court’s decision on gay marriage and Canada’s recent decision allowing euthanasia and doctor-assisted suicide, with the date and implementation of such prayer and fasting being left to each local congregation.



RP Witness


----------



## kodos (Jun 15, 2015)

This was the recommendation that we voted on at RPCNA Synod (unanimously passed):
_"That the Synod recommend to our churches a day of solemn fasting and prayer sometime during the last week of June, God willing, the exact date and implementation being left to each congregation’s discretion. Reasons for such a call: The U.S. Supreme Court’s upcoming decision regarding marriage; and the Supreme Court of Canada’s recent decision allowing euthanasia and doctor-assisted suicide."_


----------

